# Went to the lake...



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

A lesson was learned today... never turn you dog lose where geese hang out during the day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was hoping for pictures : or a youtube video


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

I guess it takes a bit for it to be available?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not that there was just too funny. I was expecting Coop to be rolling in it.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Too cute. What a happy boy he is. I was sure we were going to see him rolling in it. I know Brinks would have been. Cooper is just adorable. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Cooper thought someone left snax for him! Mmmmmm. Well, he could have rolled in it, too, so you got off easy, hehehe. He's a handsome pupper


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, mine likes goose poop too.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine too. Why? Oh the humanity!!!LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL yes they do eat the turds !!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a new mantra "we don't eat the turds" Maybe we can get the Gregorian Monks to make a chant of it!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut Roh!

Cooper looks to be saying, "But, dad, they taste good?"...:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We get some geese in our yard here in Michigan. Holly chased them away last week. A big stand off between Holly and a large male. She was at the edge of the water pointing and he was bucking his head and squaking at her. I don't think they have returned to our yard.

I'm not happy when Holly and Rosie snack on goose poop! I REFUSE to let them kiss me after that!!


----------



## Amanda K (Jun 7, 2007)

We went to our neighborhood lake for the first time last night, and Cash _loved _the goose poop! They must be pretty tasty!


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

Gack I thought this was going to be a video of a doggy CHASING geese!
Gross!


----------

